# Any risks to humans?



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

Do the 'tiel's droppings pose any danger to humans? I heard of a disease that originates from bird droppings. It attacks the brain and it's fatal. Please enlighten me.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The only way droppings would be a risk would be if the 'tiel had some illness that could pass to humans. These are very few. Psittacosis is one. There are also some strains of pathogenic e. coli that can be found in birds. So, it's important to make sure that your 'tiel is healthy. But there is really no risk from a healthy bird. 

I also have no idea what disease you're talking about that would attack the brain. Can you provide us with a link to information, or the name of a disease?


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

Psittacosis can cause meningitis in humans. But as long as your bird is healthy and you keep the cage clean, I seriously doubt you will ever get sick from your bird. I'd imagine that humans are a greater threat to birds than the other way around.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psittacosis

But seriously, I wouldn't worry one bit about getting an illness from your bird. Unless you come down with flu like symptoms, then i'd probably mention to my doctor that I have a bird so he can do the test for psittacosis just to be sure


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of bacterial infections can cause meningitis in humans. There's nothing unique to birds in that regard.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

My cousin's uncle died of that disease, He kept a parrot in his room. I'm still trying to figure out what disease it is


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am relatively certain there is no bird-specific disease that attacks the brain. Like I said before, any bacterial infection can result in meningitis if the bacteria somehow end up in the brain.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, okay...I guess Newcastle is a virus that can have brain involvement and CAN be carried in bird droppings. But it's been eradicated from the domestic bird population for approximately the past ten years. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

turns out it is meningitis. Is there a way to protect myself from meningitis that come from birds?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could get your bird tested, but I doubt that your bird has menigitis. It can be treated (at least the bacterial version, which is what you would get from the bird) but I don't think there's a preventative measure for it.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

After my family found out that you can get meningitis form birds they're forcing me to return her.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Meningitis is a symptom, not a disease. It means swelling of the membranes which surround the brain. It can be caused by bacterial, viral, or fungal infection, which can come from anywhere. So yes, if a bird has bacteria which is untreated and contagious to humans, then theoretically the human could get an infection from the bird which resulted in meningitis. But, you could just as easily get one from a cat or a dog or a person around you that has the right kind of bacteria or virus. On the whole, it is very rare, and I think it would be a shame to return your bird for this reason. It would be kind of like saying "oh, I'm not going to make friends with anyone because I might get sick from them." Except that you're even LESS likely to catch an infection from your bird than from the humans around you.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> but I don't think there's a preventative measure for it.


There is a vaccine, but I don't remember which types it covers. Probably only the viral strains.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

I think they're traumatized by my uncle's untimely death brought about by meningitis which he supposedly contracted from his parrot.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

ChrisAbbot said:


> I think they're traumatized by my uncle's untimely death brought about by meningitis which he supposedly contracted from his parrot.


It's just seriously unlikely you have it or that your bird has it. Demand to get a test to prove to your family that you will both be okay if you really want to keep her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did they get his parrot tested to verify that's where he got it from? If not, I highly doubt it was from the parrot at all.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Unless the bird tested positive for some bacteria that could cause meningitis, then it's MUCH more likely he caught it from another person. And again, you can test your bird for psittacosis, or have bloodwork done to see whether she has any signs of a bacterial infection. If she doesn't, then there should be no way for you to get sick from her.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

I'd love to get her tested but the problem is I don't think we have that kind of testing where I'm from.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

All you'd need is a vet who can do a complete blood count. Since you have a bird now, you need to find a vet who's prepared to treat her anyway.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

I have found a vet. I'll call him in the morning.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *roxy culver*
> _Did they get his parrot tested to verify that's where he got it from? If not, I highly doubt it __was from the parrot at all._


 I'm not sure if they had that kind of testing at the time of his death, he died in the 1970's or 80's.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

After reading up on Psittacosis I think it was the cause of his death not Meningitis.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

I found a vet in the city that does the testing for meningitis and psittacosis. I'm going to have the local vet extract blood and mail it to the city.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can't test for meningitis. It's not a disease. It's like saying you're testing to see if someone is carrying a stroke. So I'd definitely ask the vet how they propose to do that test. It is a good idea to get the psittacosis test done, though.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

This might be a stupid response but if your really concerned about getting sick from your birds droppings then why don't you just make sure the cage is extra clean all the time along with getting your bird checked for psittacosis.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

just psittacosis then. The vet didn't say anything about testing for meningitis I was the one who proposed it to him and he didn't correct me so I presumed that there was a test


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Since childhood, I've kept Quails, Mynahs, Chickens, Pigeons.....now keeping 2 cockatiels....haven't experienced anything bad from their droppings, except for smell....


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

....& Cockatiels' poops don't smell at all !!
But, I clean the cage bottom every single morning and I've never missed that.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a psittacosis scare in december with my birds - vet said it is rare for domestic birds to get it (assuming they are in a clean enviroment) and even more rare for humans to catch it - he did say my pregnant sister was no to visit until we knew for sure tho - anyway, they were fine and no one got ill - my aunt kept a bird for 25yrs in a small flat with her and her baby - no one got ill from him.


----------

